# Refurbished Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Now Available $4799 (Reg $5999)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 20, 2017)

```
<p>For the first time, the Canon USA store has refurbished Canon EOS-1D X Mark II bodies available.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">20.2MP Full-Frame CMOS Sensor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processors</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">3.2″ 1.62m-Dot Touchscreen LCD Monitor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">DCI 4K Video at 60 fps, 8.8MP Still Grab</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">61-Point High Density Reticular AF II</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Native ISO 51200, Expanded to ISO 409600</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">14 fps Shooting, 16 fps in Live View</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dual Pixel CMOS AF and Movie Servo AF</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Built-In GPS, CFast & CF Card Slots</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://bit.ly/2sOjI8L"><strong>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Now Available $4799</strong></a> (Reg $5999)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

